# Mal wieder ein Poti



## Matze001 (31 März 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss ein Poti (0-10kOhm) auf einen Analogeingang 4-20mA bringen, da es sich der Kunde so wünscht... 
Alternative wäre noch IO-Link, da habe ich noch einen Port frei.
Jetzt denkt ihr euch sicher - wie nett... ich auch!

Gibt es einen simplen Messwandler 0-10kOhm -> 4-20mA oder muss ich vorher einen Spannungsteiler bauen und dann 0-10V auf 4-20mA wandeln?

Ach ja... kosten darf es wie immer nichts, und Verfügbarkeit bitte Gestern.
Ich will auch mal so sein wie meine Kunden 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Oberchefe (1 April 2021)

Phoenix 2902017


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2021)

Ohne einen Strom-Verstärker geht das nicht zu 20mA. Bastelweise gibt es spannungsgesteuerte Stromquellen. Als Industriegerät kenne ich da keins. Da kenne ich nur Meßwandler/Trennverstärker 0-10V zu 0/4-20mA, ab ca. 100 EUR.

Hast Du auch einen Analogeingang 0-10V? Das wäre einfach: Einen Vorwiderstand ca. 14 kOhm an 24V und den Schleifer des Poties an den Analogeingang. Und das andere Ende des Poti an 0V=Masse des Analogeingangs.

Wieviel Strom oder wieviele mW verträgt Dein Poti? Welche Auflösung hat Dein 20mA-Analogeingang? Wie hoch aufgelöst brauchst Du das Eingangssignal? 100 Stufen (ca. 7 Bit) sollten reichen? Da läßt sich vielleicht was basteln mit z.B. 4-6mA.

PS: was für ein Gerät hast Du da? Läßt sich vielleicht ein Analogeingang günstig nachrüsten?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2021)

Phoenix Contact 2902022 Signalwandler, 0-10 V Eingang, 0-20 mA Ausgang kostet ca. 80 EUR
gibt es auch mit 4-20mA Ausgang (2902029) oder mit 0-24V Eingang ... vermutlich höhere Preise

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 April 2021)

Da gibt's doch was bei RINCK.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Da gibt's doch was bei RINCK.



Wenn es gleich mit Poti sein darf RINCK warum nicht gleich so?

Kannst du auch bei uns bestellen, haben noch 2 am Lager.


----------



## Matze001 (1 April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

das ging ja jetzt ab.

Das Poti ist schon da und verbaut - daher klappt das nicht mehr das zu ändern.
Ich habe jetzt den Trennverstärker von Rinck bestellt. MV-R-3L (0…10kOhm/4…20mA)   

Danke an alle!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt den Trennverstärker von Rinck bestellt. MV-R-3L (0…10kOhm/4…20mA)


Wieviel kostet der ungefähr?

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2021)

zum Poti kann ich sagen ca. 40€, den Preis finde ich sehr gut


----------



## Matze001 (1 April 2021)

ja der Preis ist gut. Der Trennverstärker liegt bei ca. 70€.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 April 2021)

Beitrag #2 hatte ich heute morgen ganz überlesen. Das Teil von Phoenix hätte es natürlich auch getan.


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das Teil von Phoenix hätte es natürlich auch getan.


Damit könnte es ja jeder. Die Anforderung war aber


Matze001 schrieb:


> kosten darf es wie immer nichts



Harald


----------



## SW-Mech (7 April 2021)

Hier noch einen Tipp:

https://www.elseco.de/Datenblatt_ESU-PI4_Datenblatt_20190103_de.pdf

Ich habe den ESU-PI4-B im Einsatz.
Ist schön kompakt und kann daher meist nahe am Poti montiert werden. Damit hat man weniger Störeinflüsse zwischen Poti und Wandler.
Auch kann man dann ein Standard Poti z.B. von Siemens, Eaton, Schneider usw. verwenden.

Kostet ca. 80Euro

Gruss SW-Mech


----------

